# butterfly valves



## silverbullet_specV (Oct 24, 2007)

i was wondering if anyone knew where i could order some butterfly valves for my intake , apparently they have a problem with coming loose and i sucked one into my valve but its all okay i just need to order some that would be great, i have an 02 sentra ser spec v


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the butterfly valve (Nissan part #) 14513-8J000, screws 14511-8J00B
if you havent already.... locktite them!


----------



## acexxxoasis (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a question about the butterfly valves also what would happen if you just took them out?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I dont know if you have ever driven a car with a 4 barrel carb on it but the butterfly valves kinda act the same way. Most of your driving is done with 2 barrels (butterfly valves closed) when you stomp on it (and reach 5 grand) the butterflys open (I am sure you know what I am talking about) and you get a little boost etc. If you take them out your bottom end will be doggie, too much air for the low rpms and you'll probably use more gas.
I know people have tried to wire them open (might try a search) but there is no benifit to doing so..


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

Dealer. they are like 5 bucks. 
If you just took them out your car would perform worse in the low end. How they work is It reduces airflow at low rpm so the velocity of the air going in stays at a good rate when the engine starts reving higher they slowly open to keep the same velocity but increase air flow. If you removed them the velocity of the air moving through would reduce until high rpms.
hope this helps! and Thread lock those butterfly valves!
Jason


----------



## molten_ser_v (Mar 11, 2008)

Even on the 02 spec they would be under warranty through the dealer until 100k. Maybe longer if you have dealer docs to back you up. I see my fair share of modded specs in my service dept, 3 qr25's were replaced this week. The first one to be done sucked up two butterflies with no damage, but if you loose the screw nissan will replace it 98.99% of the time.


----------



## roydongi (Mar 14, 2008)

*Sentra Spec V 2002 Misfiring on #1 Cyl*

Hello,

I am newbie and have a question. My car is misfiring on the #1 Cylinder. The dealer says the compression is only 45 PSI. Do you think I need to have the engine taken out or is there a cheaper solution to this.

thanks,
roydong1


----------



## molten_ser_v (Mar 11, 2008)

Pull the head off first don't just drop the motor. What year and mileage is the car? If you burned a valve that will drop the compression as well. If you can get me some real details I can probably help.


----------



## roydongi (Mar 14, 2008)

*Sentra Spec V 2002 Misfiring on #1 Cyl*

Thanks molten,

The car has almost 170K and it is a 2002 model. I kinda suspect that maybe one of the valves on this cylinder maybe burnt and fears removing the head as I've never done one on cars with timing chain... Do you know of any workshop manual on CD?

Thanks once again... roydongi


----------



## molten_ser_v (Mar 11, 2008)

No problem. Don't get too overwhelmed, at least the chain is in the proper place unlike the last timing belt I removed from an old VW Jetta. I am new to this site but I thought I saw something about techs online here, and on myspecv.com there is a how to thread you can probably get printed info from as well. But with 170k it might just be time for a rebuild, prepare for the worst but anything can be fixed.


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

oh my! return of the butterfly valve maddness!


----------



## fastlane2002 (Mar 4, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew on how to procede (butterfly screws thread lock).I heard that it is under the upper intake manifold.Will i need gasket kit???Also the car is driking oil 1 quarts every k.Where does it go??? the engine run smoth,no smoke,no leak???


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

pull the upper manifold, (you'll need a gskt, about $5) then remove butterfly screws, loctite and replace


----------



## fastlane2002 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank Speedo I found a print of the area with the tork spec and I am all set to go. Now I need to solve the oil problem???


----------



## Lefix (Apr 3, 2009)

Not to thread-hi-jack but my 2004 Spec-V never got a recall or anything, should i go to a nissan dealer and ask them to lock tite my butterfly valve screws? Will they do it for free?

Oh and it is at 86000miles and i still have the stock exhaust manifold too, car runs perfectly good, feels smooth and fine, but im going to get a header to replace the stock manifold with.


----------



## MySpecVBlows (Jul 11, 2006)

Lefix said:


> Not to thread-hi-jack but my 2004 Spec-V never got a recall or anything, should i go to a nissan dealer and ask them to lock tite my butterfly valve screws? Will they do it for free?
> 
> Oh and it is at 86000miles and i still have the stock exhaust manifold too, car runs perfectly good, feels smooth and fine, but im going to get a header to replace the stock manifold with.


nope
butterfly valve problem was 03
precat was 02

you can still check it though. But if its fine now it probably still is.
it only takes about 15 minutes to pop off the top of the manifold.

or maybe its me because i have already done it like a dozen times


----------



## Lefix (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm poping off the top of the manifold? You mean the exhaust manifold?

You mean poping off the head and check for the butterfly valve right?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

He means popping off the upper intake manifold and checking to see if the screwsfor the butterfly valves are still there. While you're in the I'd suggest putting red loctite on the screws.


----------



## Lefix (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh alright i see.. Is it hard to take of the intake manifold?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Lefix said:


> Oh alright i see.. Is it hard to take of the intake manifold?


If you're mechanically inclined, then no it's not hard. Just make sure you reconnect all hoses/plugs/bolts.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

:newbie:


SPEEDO said:


> pull the upper manifold, (you'll need a gskt, about $5) then remove butterfly screws, loctite and replace


i can buy any aftermarket gasket?? like PartSource or Canadian tires?? any recommedation??
thanks


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

JOHNYSLEEPERB15 said:


> :newbie:
> 
> i can buy any aftermarket gasket?? like PartSource or Canadian tires?? any recommedation??
> thanks


Stock IM gasket would be just fine from a parts store or dealer


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

$5 is for a oem gskt....


----------

